# EMERGENCY ART COMMISSIONS - puppy with broken leg



## EarthboundEquinox (Jul 7, 2014)

Our little Pom JJ just broke his leg jumping out of the tub during a bath. We're at the vet right now and I have no idea how much this is going to cost, but we don't have the savings for this. :C They are saying it may need surgery, if so, it can be $2,000+

I'm open for whatever you want and whatever you can afford. I am primarily an equine artist, but I'd be happy to paint some bettas or other pets. My work can be found here: www.earthboundequinox.deviantart.com

You can see my best works on Facebook in my art folder. (Sorry, can't link it from my phone, but it is a public folder). Name: Emily Sanders - profile photo is me in an orange tank top.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't have the money to help, but I gave a signal boost over on Weasyl linking to your dA journal. Hope it helps and JJ gets better<3


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Sorry about your dog. Have you checked out Care Credit? It might be an option for you.


----------



## EarthboundEquinox (Jul 7, 2014)

We have, but were denied. Both of us are still rebounding from student loans. The surgery will need to be paid in cash. We paid the $800-something for meds, x-rays and splinting in cash today.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

That sucks about your dog, sorry to hear that. I work at a vet and it stinks to take all that money from the owner, but you got to do what you got to do. 800 isnt that bad for that surgery, just so you know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

My my dog surgery was 10,000 dollar which is so expensive ( heart surgery) but the insurance I have cover 90 percent of so it better than nothing


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

You should get a insurance for your dog it help alot


----------



## EarthboundEquinox (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah, we are looking into it. Our previous Pom (who is with my finances dad now) had to have heart surgery too. They put a catheter in through the artery in her leg like they do with people. Wasn't cheap. He used Care Credit and is still making payments, which is why we got denied for this. (In combo with low credit). 

In any case, we can only do these things for the future. Unfortunately, JJ's leg is broken now, so I'll be keeping commissions open to alleviate costs.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

your art is great, I'm excited to see commission results  I've always wanted something to have in memory of my kitten, and a print for the wall will be perfect.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I almost used CareCredit for my hedgehog recently, she has osteomyelitis and I've incurred about $500 of unexpected costs on top of the bills for a cat with fur loss (turns out, combo of allergies and ringworm9).

As opposed to insurance, I have my cats on a health care plan my vet offers. Monthly payment of $20 for the younger cat and $30 for the older cat cover all their basic preventative care (including dental for the older) and gives a nice discounts on all services and medications (5% or 10%). I like this a lot but will probably discontinue next year and start going to my local Humane Society's vet office instead. Cost will run about the same or less, and they actually educate their customers and provide real preventative care.

None of that will cover broken legs though, I guess. Imaging is expensive, and then you've go a procedure for that leg on top of it. I hope your doggy heals quickly!


----------

